# Can anyone help me and my broken 1000D?



## gazzzie (May 15, 2012)

Last time I was out doing some night shots, the camera went off. I thought the battery had died even though it was fully charged when I left the house. I got home and put the battery on charge, the green light came on to indicate it was charged so I put it in the camera and nothing. So basically there is no power, I took it back to the store I bought it but they had no batteries to test it out. It's still under warranty and the guy said I have to send it off to Canon. 

I was wondering, has this happened to anyone else? the camera is a Canon EOS 1000D.

thanks


----------

